# Dilation of stoma under anesthesia



## Mklaubauf (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi
Pt. has a colostomy and under anesthesia my Dr. dilated the stoma due to a stricture.  It was a retracted stoma below the skin surface.   He dilated this with the smallest cervical dilator and able to go up 4 sized.  

I'm looking at an unlisted procedure code for this 44799.    If that is correct, what RVU value would this be equal to.

Thanks for your help
Marci


----------

